# is it possible to give power usb speaker with charger usb port?



## gauravr (Mar 12, 2015)

Can I power usb speaker from mobile charger rather than pc/laptop. so that I could play song from mobile without need to connect speaker with PC.
I have f&d v520.


----------



## baiju (Mar 12, 2015)

Yes, you can use a good quality usb charger to power the speakers.


----------

